# FAs! Is weight gain arousing to you?



## Wagimawr (Dec 18, 2009)

You can read, can'tcha?  Just curious to see if we're a majority or a minority here.

Since we love definitions around here, I'll say this: the term "weight gain" includes encouraged, intentional or unintentional weight gain; any kind at all.

p.s. I'm not asking if weight gain ONLY turns you on. personally, for me, it'd be a bit odd to enjoy weight gain but not the end result of such, but if you feel that way, your answer to the poll would of course be yes.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 18, 2009)

On girls: hells yes

On myself: hells no


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoops.
Forgot an important distinction there.

Guess that's what replies are for, right?


----------



## kioewen (Dec 18, 2009)

I think everyone will understand that the poll is meant in the sense of, "Is weight gain on a girl attractive?" not on yourself.

I'm betting this poll will have a near-100% "yes" result. In fact, I'd wager that a lot of so-called "feeders" are "feeders" only insofar as it is seen as an aid to the really attractive circumstance, which is weight gain.


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2009)

How about "On the gender to which you are most attracted" ? (not to exclude the female FA, nor gay ones of whatever gender)


----------



## Cors (Dec 18, 2009)

Only if it is on a partner who is _much_ thinner than what I normally like.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 18, 2009)

Cors said:


> Only if it is on a partner who is _much_ thinner than what I normally like.


You mentioned that on the other thread; do you think that's because the weight gain is bringing their weight up to a size you prefer, or what?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 18, 2009)

Does weight gain on a girl arouse me? YES.

Does weight gain on my_self_ arouse me? YES.

i voted yes on the poll.


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2009)

On myself, weight gain would just piss me off.

On men and women in general: FUCK YES. Huge turn-on.


----------



## Cors (Dec 18, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> You mentioned that on the other thread; do you think that's because the weight gain is bringing their weight up to a size you prefer, or what?



Yes, otherwise I am not turned on by the idea of weight gain itself.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 18, 2009)

yes in concept, i have no experience of the reality except on myself which didn't arouse me, maybe I should shave my tits and see what happens...


----------



## joh (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm definitely a yes! The only I don't like it is when the other person doesn't enjoy it, or it's seriously endangering their health.


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 19, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> yes in concept, i have no experience of the reality except on myself which didn't arouse me, maybe I should shave my tits and see what happens...



Dude, I'd rep ya for this but I already repped ya for something else a few hours ago so I can't. At any rate, let me know how the shaved moobs thing works out for ya.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 19, 2009)

Tad said:


> How about "On the gender to which you are most attracted" ? (not to exclude the female FA, nor gay ones of whatever gender)



I think that would be self-evident. If you're not attracted to the one gender in the first place, how could any action someone of that gender takes be attractive?


----------



## wolfpersona (Dec 19, 2009)

On myself yes. On a woman absolutely, positively yes.:eat1::bow:


----------



## flashfeeder (Dec 19, 2009)

The Fez said:


> On girls: hells yes
> 
> On myself: hells no


same for me. I voted yes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> yes in concept, i have no experience of the reality except on myself which didn't arouse me, maybe I should shave my tits and see what happens...





steve-aka said:


> Dude, I'd rep ya for this but I already repped ya for something else a few hours ago so I can't. At any rate, let me know how the shaved moobs thing works out for ya.



I tried to rep him too....cuz that tit shaving thing got me hot n bothered :bow:


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok... I have be honest on a woman I find it kinda hot....


----------



## Oirish (Dec 20, 2009)

Weight gain in and of itself doesn't turn me on. Sometimes it doesn't suit the individual well. But I generally enjoy seeing the results of a woman gaining.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2009)

It's not my thing.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Dec 20, 2009)

Weight gain on a man is, and always has been, my ultimate turn-on 

Bella xXx


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 20, 2009)

Weight Gain on myself - Never gonna happen

Weight Gain on men - doesn't interest me

Weight Gain on women - my number 1 turn on in the world


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes. I love fatboys getting fatter.

Yum.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 20, 2009)

I find weight gain o women VERY attractive. On men and myself, it's just another fact of life. I don't care, but I'm not big on it. I don't care if men gain weight, but I'm not attracted to men in general, so weight gain would do nothing to change that.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 21, 2009)

I think its confusing because if i saw someone who was really thin and then a year later i saw them and they were fatter then i would find them hotter. Weight gain is not one of my fetishes on others though if someone was thin and they gained weight i would think they were more attractive. gah! I think i'm going to have to say no because it is not a fetish of mine...though i can see how in some cases it could be hot.
ETA-I don't find weight gain un-arousing ie. I wouldn't be turned off if my partner gained weight.


----------



## CherryRVA (Dec 21, 2009)

I would not be turned off in the least if my partner gained weight. Not at ALL. YUM.

However, I would be turned off if the weight gain caused him to become all self conscious and hate himself. I've had enough in the past of the "self-hating fat man". It's very hard to handle, especially when they start to despise you for having a preference.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think its confusing because if i saw someone who was really thin and then a year later i saw them and they were fatter then i would find them hotter. Weight gain is not one of my fetishes on others though if someone was thin and they gained weight i would think they were more attractive. gah! I think i'm going to have to say no because it is not a fetish of mine...though i can see how in some cases it could be hot.
> ETA-I don't find weight gain un-arousing ie. I wouldn't be turned off if my partner gained weight.



Hi mergirl! I quoted you because you said you weren't sure and I have a specific question that I am curious about, from you and anyone else that might want to answer.

My husband is turned on by weight gain. And he likes to see other women's progress in gaining. But he also likes to see a random girl who might not even be considered big at all, who has obviously gained weight because the clothes she is currently wearing appear to be too tight. So I guess the question is, does it turn you on to see a girl who is wearing clothes that are too tight which indicates she is becoming larger?


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 22, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> My husband is turned on by weight gain. And he likes to see other women's progress in gaining. But he also likes to see a random girl who might not even be considered big at all, who has obviously gained weight because the clothes she is currently wearing appear to be too tight. So I guess the question is, does it turn you on to see a girl who is wearing clothes that are too tight which indicates she is becoming larger?


Absolutely. That's why I like seeing stretchmarks and other such things; they may not be sexy in themselves (although tight clothes are, and stretch marks are not necessarily a turnoff, either), but they indicate weight gain, which is crazy hot.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed.

I'm far more into the idea of a man having gained then him even being big. Like if a shirt is just a _little_ too tight or a belt is on the final hole, or if I can tell he used to be thinner, it's really hot for me.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 23, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Hi mergirl! I quoted you because you said you weren't sure and I have a specific question that I am curious about, from you and anyone else that might want to answer.
> 
> My husband is turned on by weight gain. And he likes to see other women's progress in gaining. But he also likes to see a random girl who might not even be considered big at all, who has obviously gained weight because the clothes she is currently wearing appear to be too tight. So I guess the question is, does it turn you on to see a girl who is wearing clothes that are too tight which indicates she is becoming larger?


No..not about becoming larger, for me anyway. I think too tight clothes can be hot because they excentuate the curves that are already there. This is my personal oppinion but i know there are a lot of people that are turned on by this because it is a sign of a gain. Though, yeah tight clothes are hot..can't deny it!


----------



## mergirl (Dec 23, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm far more into the idea of a man having gained then him even being big. Like if a shirt is just a _little_ too tight or a belt is on the final hole, or if I can tell he used to be thinner, it's really hot for me.


oh really? So you would prefer to be with a guy who was 200lbs when you knew he had gained say 50lbs in a year than you would be with a guy who was 300lbs who you knew had been that weight for a while?


----------



## mergirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Absolutely. That's why I like seeing stretchmarks and other such things; they may not be sexy in themselves (although tight clothes are, and stretch marks are not necessarily a turnoff, either), but they indicate weight gain, which is crazy hot.


See.. i shouldn't have been getting pissed off and buying bigger clothes all year, i should have been wearing the same ones and making porn!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 23, 2009)

Huh? What? Oh yes, porn. NOT ENOUGH OF THAT AROUND HERE THESE DAYS.

Remember if you post in the thread, vote in the poll! There seems to be a bit of disconnect between the responses in the thread (a lot of "no, not exactly") and the responses in the poll (mostly "oh fuck yes!").


----------



## vermillion (Dec 27, 2009)

myself....yes
on men....only in the belly


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 27, 2009)

Weight gain is definitely arousing to me...but to a certain extent...i don't want my gf to become a permanent fixture on my couch or bed.


----------



## speakeasy (Dec 28, 2009)

In an abstract, fantasy kind of way, the idea of women gaining weight is hot. I've never had real experience with it, and I've never found myself wanting anyone I've been with to gain weight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2009)

I find a "too thin" man gaining some weight in the right places makes him look more appealing....that being said, I don't think it's the gaining that I like but rather the end results :smitten:


----------



## MrRabbit (Dec 29, 2009)

No, I do not find weight gain arousing, I just like big women.

I am actually very surprised by these results. I always thought that FAs who are aroused by weight gain were a minority. I wonder if FAs who find it arousing are over-represented here because they are more inclined to answer the poll?


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 29, 2009)

MrRabbit said:


> No, I do not find weight gain arousing, I just like big women.
> 
> I am actually very surprised by these results. I always thought that FAs who are aroused by weight gain were a minority. I wonder if FAs who find it arousing are over-represented here because they are more inclined to answer the poll?



Good question. I don't think a majority of FAs are put off by weight gain, it's usually the bigger the better for most FAs and for me it's like that, but to a certain extent. Like, if my gf was 300lbs and she puts on 50lbs throughout the next few years, would I shun her for it? Hell no! I think it's the way the weight is put on where the tastes differ as far as weight gain is concerned.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm an FFA. Weight gain is arousing on me but not on him. Should I put no?


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes very arousing!


----------



## James (Dec 29, 2009)

An observation that (hopefully) is within the bounds of this topic;

If, as FA/FFAs, we can look at a thin person (of the gender/s we are attracted to) and conclude... with certainty... that the person in question is less attractive than they would be to us if he/she were fat instead... then are we not all, to some extent, interested by the idea of weight gain? This statement presumes that being an FA means you at least prefer large partners (even if one is a bisizual FA/FFA...) but I think thats a reasonable assumption to make. 

In general... if all else remains equal, the FA/FFA's natural condition is to see aesthetic beauty in a large body. Correspondingly, one could make an argument that all FAs are inherently into weight gain. It seems like the nuance here is in whether the FA/FFA is attracted to a _process _of gaining or the _outcome _of having gained (and thus being 'not thin').


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG! The Weight gain on a BBW really gets me sweating & all excited.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 29, 2009)

James said:


> It seems like the nuance here is in whether the FA/FFA is attracted to a _process _of gaining or the _outcome _of having gained (and thus being 'not thin').


That actually sounds like an idea for yet ANOTHER thread. I love how these things snowball like this.


----------



## MrRabbit (Dec 29, 2009)

James said:


> It seems like the nuance here is in whether the FA/FFA is attracted to a _process _of gaining or the _outcome _of having gained (and thus being 'not thin').


That is how I (and I think most people) interpreted the question anyway. Was I wrong with this interpretation? I am just attracted to big women as they are, but the _process of gaining_ in itself does not attract me. Knowing that she gained some weight recently does not make a woman more attractive or arousing to me.



Wagimawr said:


> That actually sounds like an idea for yet ANOTHER thread. I love how these things snowball like this.


See above: not sure that requires a new thread, unless I have misunderstood this one.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 30, 2009)

You can like fat women and not care about if they've gained weight doing so (obviously they have.) You can also like fat women BUT find the road they took to get there (the process of gaining) arousing; the yes or no answer to that is what this thread is about.

I find the gain itself to be extremely sexy. I also think that there are some who find the gain sexier than the big man or woman themself, and that's what the other thread is about.

Does that help?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Dec 30, 2009)

There are limits, they can be broken, but within them, yes. We'll not go into details.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2009)

At times. It's about what and what for me. lol


----------



## veil (Jan 2, 2010)

not really no, i find a big appetite really sexy (especially when it's something i've cooked) and i certainly don't mind it, but it's not something i could ever see myself doing personally or encouraging my partner to do.


----------



## palndrm (Jan 2, 2010)

On a woman: always and forever. Something I have never understood but embrace the excitement and arousal watching a woman gain weight
On me: I have always harbored the desire. With the right woman I think I would indeed gain b/c I find mutual gaining and encouraging so erotic and sensual.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 2, 2010)

I would have to say it is and has always been arousing to me. I also think James has some good points in his posts as well about it being inherent in most FA's to an extent.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah pretty much the hottest thing, especially when it's unwelcome


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 4, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> You can read, can'tcha?  Just curious to see if we're a majority or a minority here.
> 
> Since we love definitions around here, I'll say this: the term "weight gain" includes encouraged, intentional or unintentional weight gain; any kind at all.
> 
> p.s. I'm not asking if weight gain ONLY turns you on. personally, for me, it'd be a bit odd to enjoy weight gain but not the end result of such, but if you feel that way, your answer to the poll would of course be yes.



Turn on
I like big girls, right!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2010)

See now I'm wondering of those 22 people who don't find it a turn on, how many actualy find it a turn-OFF?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 4, 2010)

Asking this question is like asking the Mario twins if they want ice cream cone; both of them say yes.


----------



## MrRabbit (Jan 4, 2010)

I am one of those 22, and it is not a turn-off, I am just indifferent to it. I just like big women and as long as they are in my "preference range", I don't care if they recently gained weight, stayed the same or even lost weight.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 4, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Asking this question is like asking the Mario twins if they want ice cream cone; both of them say yes.



How in da hell? They're twins, vwhat the hell? lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 4, 2010)

MrRabbit said:


> I am one of those 22, and it is not a turn-off, I am just indifferent to it. I just like big women and as long as they are in my "preference range", I don't care if they recently gained weight, stayed the same or even lost weight.



As far as big women go: I concur. I'm one of the few, the proud too. lol


----------



## Adrian (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh yes.... I find it very exciting. When I married my wife she wore a size twenty-four dress. Over the next several years, due to pregnancies and time, I watched her grown to a size thirty-two dress. To marry a beautiful woman and discover as time went on that she was getting more and more beautiful.... the best part of my life!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 5, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> See now I'm wondering of those 22 people who don't find it a turn on, how many actualy find it a turn-OFF?


yup. see, i said that while i don't find other peoples weight gain a turn on i certainly don't find it a turn off. Maby we need a new catagory 'weight gain ambivilance', which is where i'm sure 'most' of the 22 would be.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 9, 2010)

I say yes if it compliments the persons shape.


----------



## Gspoon (Feb 1, 2010)

I love weight gain on a girl. I like the thoughts of a girl getting big, busting belt buckles and popping buttons. I love it when I see a girl one day, and weeks later see her again and her stomach has been pushed up, out and around.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Feb 2, 2010)

I like women packing on some or some more ponds, so it's kind of arousing to me. A woman that in tight clothes or with bulging rolls gets definitively my attention. I also like it when she is really soft and wiggly. It's hot! :kiss2:

I discovered that women who have a destict weight over a longer time, aren't that wiggly and arousing to me.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 2, 2010)

lostinadaydream said:


> I discovered that women who have a destict weight over a longer time, aren't that wiggly and arousing to me.



Sorry, i think something got lost in translation here. What does that mean? That women who dont gain weight arn't wiggly?  
Wiggling, is not an attribute i generally need to turn me on right enough, so maby thats why i dont get it.


----------



## nikola090 (Feb 2, 2010)

surely! weight gain is the hottest part for my FA side


----------



## lostinadaydream (Feb 3, 2010)

mergirl said:


> Sorry, i think something got lost in translation here. What does that mean? That women who dont gain weight arn't wiggly?
> Wiggling, is not an attribute i generally need to turn me on right enough, so maby thats why i dont get it.



In my view there is a difference. It isn't that soft after a while in my view.. :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Feb 3, 2010)

lostinadaydream said:


> In my view there is a difference. It isn't that soft after a while in my view.. :blush:


lol.. sorry. i still dont get it. Do you mean that if people have been fat for a while their fat seems harder (Physically)? Or that if they dont keep gaining then they dont seem as soft to you (on a psychological level)?


----------



## ukmaledate (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes it is need we say more?


----------



## name2come (Feb 3, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> See now I'm wondering of those 22 people who don't find it a turn on, how many actualy find it a turn-OFF?



I voted no mostly because I thought the question was asked in an unfair manner to prejudice the results. So "no" was more a protest than an actual reaction to the overly broad terms suggested. I mean, would be attracted to someone who had gained weight? Of course. But I don't think its fair to derive from that that I found weight gain arousing. Let's not be naive. "Weight gain" has a rather specific and well-understood connotation in this community. Defining arousal in it so broadly only serves to exaggerate the extent of interest in a particular fetish. This is like making semantic arguments about what "diet" actual means when its common usage is so plain and unmistakable. Sure, diet can be a neutral term, but that does not change the very different meaning that is virtually always intended when the term gets used. Trying to switch back and forth between the meanings, thus, can be a dishonest tactic in discussion. I fear this is the mirror image of that danger.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> See now I'm wondering of those 22 people who don't find it a turn on, how many actualy find it a turn-OFF?



I'm one of the 22- my original answer is that I find the end result more attention getting than the process of it all. That being said, I wouldn't get excited seeing a guy lose weight either......I might just one day notice him if he looked "different"...whether that is because I think he looked better with more weight on him or better with less. 
It's really a variable for me that strictly depends upon the individual I am beholding. The process of him achieving whatever weight means nothing to me....literally.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 4, 2010)

I would suppose that for a great many people weight gain would be a turn off. There are plenty of people who prefer a larger partner but only within a certain size range. If that person were to gain beyond that range be it deliberate or accidental it would be a turnoff for some. It was probably not a fair question to ask though in retrospect. In the past anyone who admitted to this was vigorously attacked.


----------



## ooofa (Feb 4, 2010)

It is how I BECAME an FA. I was thirteen and my next door neighbor started putting on pounds. She started as attractive and plump :smitten: (when is plump not attractive?) and over a couple of glorious-for-a-teen-boy years grew to morbidly  :smitten::smitten::smitten: (and who says morbid?) obese.

I've already been in heaven, doesn't matter if there isn't one after death...


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm really into body shape. I have a preference for hourglass figures and if he weight gain contributes accentuating a woman's natural curves than I am incredibly turned on. weight gain on a woman with a different body type would not be much of a thrill for me.


----------



## gow (Feb 4, 2010)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm really into body shape. I have a preference for hourglass figures and if he weight gain contributes accentuating a woman's natural curves than I am incredibly turned on. weight gain on a woman with a different body type would not be much of a thrill for me.



I concur!


----------



## NemoVolo (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes.

I find it both arousing to know I'm getting fatter, and to feel stuffed. I like knowing my clothes are getting tighter because I'm outgrowing them. I like overindulging, and I wish I wasn't as insecure as I am and could enjoy it. Or that I had someone to enjoy it with. 

I also like weight gain on men. But not the intentional, forced weight gain of feedees. I'd rather the guy just love food so much he eats a lot of it and doesn't watch out for overeating. And he packs on weight pretty much obliviously. I also love the idea of someone sneakily being fattened up. I'm a bit of an emotional sadist, it seems. 

And although I don't like women in general, I still find comics and stories where women gain weight arousing. 

Sometimes I think I like the process more than the result.


----------



## balletguy (Apr 2, 2010)

on females YES on me NO


----------



## drewedwards (Apr 2, 2010)

In a fantasy setting sure. But in reality, no. I like looking at full-figured women and think they're sexy. But I really don't think about them gaining weight per say. I just think they're hot. 

Now they're thinner women that I think would look amazing if they packed on some pounds. But that's a whole other tamale. 

And I've never gone out of my way to get someone to gain weight.


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Apr 2, 2010)

It's a good thing, on both accounts. Gals getting wider, bulging out, getting nice and soft...always good. It's definitely not required or anything, but it is definitely a turn-on, and quiet fun. On the other hand, I accidentally put on about 50ish pounds over the last couple of months, and I don't mind it. It can be fun, aside from the clothes shopping...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been known to find both slender (not skinny - healthy weight) girls and ones in the plump/chubby range attractive, as well as select heavier individuals. However, one can never really know if a given female will continue to arouse if she gains weight, or at what point that trend might cease. Yes, I know that sounds horribly shallow. Too bad.

That said... I find it very arousing when a thinner woman I find attractive gains in the direction of plump. The first 10-15 pounds especially can be very titilating, as you get to watch her soften up and see where she's going to fill out. Other little things, like a soft middle peeking out from under a top that used to cover down to the waistband, or a pair of pants that's gotten a little too tight (fat bulging over the waistband, stuffing pant legs like sausages, or making any practical seat pockets unusable) but isn't bad enough to replace yet... hell, I'm not really a breast man, but an obviously overfilled bra? Also a classic.


----------



## bbwsrule (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, but with most of the same reservations as previously mentioned:
Not into bad health/immobility, too much doesn't look good on some, and if
it is my partner, not if it makes them miserable. Otherwise, enthusiastic yes!
:smitten:

On strange women, it can be a big turnon.


----------



## Rho+31 (Apr 4, 2010)

To me it depends in which way. If she would feel more comfortable because of her increased strength and mobility (creating more muscles also increases your weight), then I would be aroused. If she would become less mobile because of the weight gain, then not.

I don't know how many more of you think that way too...


----------



## Jigen (Apr 4, 2010)

balletguy said:


> on females YES on me NO



I feel the same way.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 7, 2010)

balletguy said:


> on females YES on me NO



Loves is gonna hate to hear this, but I feel the same way.


----------



## Marky85 (May 31, 2010)

i still love weight gain on girls also grown(no pun intended) to love weight gain on myself too though


----------



## Tiguan (May 31, 2010)

drewedwards said:


> In a fantasy setting sure. But in reality, no. I like looking at full-figured women and think they're sexy. But I really don't think about them gaining weight per say. I just think they're hot.
> 
> Now they're thinner women that I think would look amazing if they packed on some pounds. But that's a whole other tamale.
> 
> And I've never gone out of my way to get someone to gain weight.



I have to say.. I LOOVE Weight Gain! not to any Ridiculous extremes, but, in general.. Seeing what different Nationalities and Different Women of different Frames, how Heavy they can be while having Thick Frames (And when they show us) .. Thats HOT!!!

I could name a Few that are -AMAZING- with the way they carry their weight.. Some are really Heavy, its hard to see where they Keep it!

So, id say.. as long as the BBW's (or SSBBW's) Health is not at risk, .. I Love it, yes!

And also, if the BBW/SSBBW Desires it. I know some SSBBWs that say point-blank they are not a "Feeder" ... not directly linking being a "Feedee" to Weight Gain, but the thought DID Cross my mind.


----------



## T_Devil (May 31, 2010)

Not particularly. If a person chooses to gain weight, fine. Some people gain weight and it's not really their choice. Some people gain weight and it's detrimental to their health. 

I'm not aroused by a girl's weight gain, I'm aroused by the girl.


----------



## imfree (May 31, 2010)

On the gal, if she's not already too heavy for her liking-YES

On me, since my body is well and getting stronger-YES
(It's a good thing, too. This BOD of mine is gaining with
a vengeance.)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 1, 2010)

It blows my mind that according to this rag tag poll, for every one neutral FA there are 7 give or take who who are aroused by weight gain. Interesting.


----------



## Tad (Jun 1, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> It blows my mind that according to this rag tag poll, for every one neutral FA there are 7 give or take who who are aroused by weight gain. Interesting.



Thing is, it doesn't differentiate between "I'm really attracted to fat women, and signs that one has gotten a little fatter are pretty cool, maybe a bit of a turn-on, cause hey now there is more of what I love." vs. "My first fantasies were of girls sitting around eating all day until they were all so fat they couldn't move, and still the only reason I like fat on women is that it is proof that they've gained some weight already, although I always want to see a few hundred more pounds on them."

I think the distinction matters....


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 1, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> It blows my mind that according to this rag tag poll, for every one neutral FA there are 7 give or take who who are aroused by weight gain. Interesting.



Can't help what turns me on.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 1, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Loves is gonna hate to hear this, but I feel the same way.



I don't hate hearing it, I just feel the opposite. On males yes and on me no!

OTOH, the truth is not everyone looks good with more weight. Some guys don't enjoy being bigger and if the weight causes any problems for them, it's not attractive at all. A lot of it has to do with the individual and his feeling towards his body and how he wants to look. Also if a guy prefers to be thin, when he loses weight he tends to be more confident and at ease with his body and just generally a lot happier with himself.

Skinny, happy guy > Fat unhappy guy.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't paged through the entire thread, but I will answer.

Weight gain isn't arousing to me in any circumstances. Sure I love bigger gals. Ain't no question that bigger is better in MY mind. However, gaining for the sake of arousal is something I cannot grasp. I'm not saying those who enjoy it are wrong for doing so (assuming it is consensual and desired), I'm just saying that I don't get it.

Personally, I would like to lose more weight, because my health is in a fairly delicate state and weight loss will improve my health. My wife is a BBW, and wishes to lose weight. If she does so, I won't have a problem with that. She'll never be thin (nor does she want to be), but she would like to be smaller. I support her fully, as it's her body and her happiness.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 2, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> It blows my mind that according to this rag tag poll, for every one neutral FA there are 7 give or take who who are aroused by weight gain. Interesting.



I picked yes for just one reason, really. I'm not a feeder or anything, nor am I looking for someone who is actively gaining. I just think it's kinda hot when a guy gets a little chubbier. For example, I used to date this guy who was pretty big. When I saw him again, years later, he was a little fatter. It was cute. Now if I were to gain weight, I'd hate it.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 2, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Can't help what turns me on.



I Agree. 

"I Am Who I Am!" 

Its also true that -REAL- Men love -REAL- Women.. Hence, the BBW/SSBBW thing! (IMHO) .. Thats always been the Take IVE had on it. 

Always been that way for me! :happy:


----------



## zappbear (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, to put it like this, I wouldnt care if my girlfriend gained some ponds. But I would be concerned for her health if she were to gain intentionally and already were severely overweight to begin with. If she was normal, and it slowly started to add on, I wouldnt stop her, hehe


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2010)

zappbear said:


> Well, to put it like this, I wouldnt care if my girlfriend gained some ponds. But I would be concerned for her health if she were to gain intentionally and already were severely overweight to begin with. If she was normal, and it slowly started to add on, I wouldnt stop her, hehe



Great post! I still believe that a person can safely 
carry quite a bit of weight if excessive salt, 
sugar, and fat are avoided and weight is not
gained too quickly.:bow:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2010)

zappbear said:


> Well, to put it like this, I wouldn’t care if my girlfriend gained some ponds. But I would be concerned for her health if she were to gain intentionally and already were severely overweight to begin with. If she was normal, and it slowly started to add on, I wouldn’t stop her, hehe



i think everyone has a different definition of "severely"

i also note that 200 lbs gained unintentionally is the same as 200 lbs gained intentionally

/threadjack


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 2, 2010)

Tad said:


> Thing is, it doesn't differentiate between "I'm really attracted to fat women, and signs that one has gotten a little fatter are pretty cool, maybe a bit of a turn-on, cause hey now there is more of what I love." vs. "My first fantasies were of girls sitting around eating all day until they were all so fat they couldn't move, and still the only reason I like fat on women is that it is proof that they've gained some weight already, although I always want to see a few hundred more pounds on them."
> 
> I think the distinction matters....



I don't think the poll really needs to. The poll asks if you think it's hot when someone puts on a little weight, not, "Are you a feeder?" The degrees and levels and all that stuff are probably good fodder for another thread/poll but I still think the results here are interesting on their own. To me at least.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2010)

feeder is such a misleading term


----------



## Tau (Jun 2, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> feeder is such a misleading term



Why is that?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 2, 2010)

half of us are too lazy to do _shit _to your health


----------



## Vespertine (Jun 2, 2010)

I have never cared either way but recently a man I think is super attractive who is slender gained a little belly and I find it irresistible. But, I think he's amazing no matter what so who can say.


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 3, 2010)

balletguy said:


> on females YES on me NO



My exact feelings.

Women gaining more soft feminine fat is very arousing to me. As a general statement I don't understand how it wouldn't for any man identifying themselves as an "FA"


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

Russ2d said:


> My exact feelings.
> 
> Women gaining more soft feminine fat is very arousing to me. *As a general statement I don't understand how it wouldn't for any man identifying themselves as an "FA"*



Just as I don't understand why weight gain is arousing.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2010)

So you're saying that with before/after photos of a gaining woman you wouldn't immediately be more interested in the "after" photo?

*---(moving now to more general thoughts about this thread below)---*

I've noticed there are a couple "subsets" of FAs, and there's a group who have little to no interest in weight gain and/or have relatively low weight limits in mind. I have talked with FAs on the internet who can tell me with a straight face that they are simply not attracted to women who are ANY bigger than what _I_ would personally call a small, even borderline BBW, and this just plain _fascinates_ me. 

To hamfist a car analogy in here, it's like a total car fanatic who eschews Ferraris and Lamorghinis and Porsches and Race-spec cars and instead geeks out over current mid-class cars like a Ford Taurus or a Chevy Malibu. Like Russ2d said, it's just infinitely hard for me imagine how this subset of FAs thinks because FA-ness is so instinctual, I guess. 

For me (and Russ2d, and other FAs like us) the obvious and natural extension of having a thing for women who are bigger and softer than normal is to also have a thing for women who are bigger and softer than THOSE women, and so on and so on.

Also, a ending/side anecdote: On a dating site once I saw a profile of an SSBBW who by all means is/was a great catch. Cute, awesome light-up-a-room smile, well-educated, too! She knew of FAs, too, because she specifically stated she wanted a man who was not merely "okay" with her size, but someone who would very much appreciate it. However, she ended her profile with "Don't contact me if you're into feederism or weight gain," and to that sister I say GOOD FUCKIN' LUCK.  If there was ever a needle in a haystack it's an FA who is nuts about supersize women who isn't turned on at the thought of weight gain.


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree Orange Mage,

I get the sense that many of the FAs who claim to love fat women in one breath but can't even understand the arousal from a woman gaining more of the fat they claim to love is bunch of hogwash- I think it's said mainly to appease the current floating politics of anti gain, encourage, and feed that is creeping around these days. 

Do some FAs have a preference for mid-sized BBWs over SSBBWs? Certainly, everyone has their preference but give me break... smaller BBWs did not come out of the womb at 250lbs, they fattened up ("gained") to that size.

This stuff is suppose to be fun, there is way too much over analysis and imagined wrong-doing being heaped upon our community over this.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry Russ but i have to disagree.

If a guy likes skinny girls, that does not mean he has to get off on weight loss, or on watching a girl exercise or eat rice cakes. He may just really love skinny or toned female bodies. Some people get off on the process and some don't. If a man likes muscle, it does not necessarily mean he's going to get his rocks off watching a girl go from softer to toned or enjoy seeing her at the gym. He may just like the final product.

If a guy likes fat girls, he may just like fat girls and not be interested in any process of how she got that way or in seeing any contrast between how she is now and how she used to be.

And the truth is, if you read many of the posts on here, many (adult) SSBBW or BBW will say they've always been fat. No of course nobody was born at 250, but it's not uncommon at all for somebody to say she was always fat, or always significantly larger than her peers. While it's true some women gained weight as adults, many of them were fat throughout their childhood and teens and either have kept getting bigger as adults or leveled off at a certain size.


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 3, 2010)

Someone made an interesting point- I thought it was Mergirl but now I can't find the post...

Basically it was not wanting someone who only looked to the future and didn't appreciate what was in the here and now... An FA only desiring the fat a woman will gain in the future but not 'loving' the fat she has now

I am not like that and to my knowledge I've never met an FA that was like that... I agree such a state would not be a happy one

It's the equivalent of a woman who likes a man to have large muscles but has no appreciation for the muscularity her man has in the present and only cares about what he will gain in the future.

Not saying that it's wrong to look forward to such things, not at all, but to the exclusion of all else- not so good, but I say again outside of fantasy I've never met anyone who was actually like that, male or female.


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 3, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sorry Russ but i have to disagree.
> 
> If a guy likes skinny girls, that does not mean he has to get off on weight loss, or on watching a girl exercise or eat rice cakes. He may just really love skinny or toned female bodies. Some people get off on the process and some don't. If a man likes muscle, it does not necessarily mean he's going to get his rocks off watching a girl go from softer to toned or enjoy seeing her at the gym. He may just like the final product.
> 
> ...




Actually what I said was that they claim to not even understand why... and to that I said and say hogwash. You're reading too much into my post or I didn't word it well... but I maintain that SOME FAs play the political game around here


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

zappbear said:


> Well, to put it like this, I wouldnt care if my girlfriend gained some *ponds.* But I would be concerned for her health if she were to gain intentionally and already were severely overweight to begin with. If she was normal, and it slowly started to add on, I wouldnt stop her, hehe



Pounds. 

And yes, i think Weight is Sexy. So, I Agree!!!

I also think it -IS- Possible to be TOO Overweight, dare i say it, Obese..

.. But if Health is kept in Check, Or its just the Woman's Natural Frame...  THATS SEXY!!!

Meat is for Real Men. Bones are for Dogs.

"Woof" to the Meat.... :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> Pounds.
> 
> And yes, i think Weight is Sexy. So, I Agree!!!
> 
> ...



See? This kind of crap. WHICH IS IT EGGMAN?


----------



## Russ2d (Jun 3, 2010)

> If a guy likes skinny girls, that does not mean he has to get off on weight loss, or on watching a girl exercise or eat rice cakes.



No, but it's a little unusual that he wouldn't. 



> If a guy likes fat girls, he may just like fat girls and not be interested in any process of how she got that way or in seeing any contrast between how she is now and how she used to be.



Again, no but it's unusual in the absolute sense that you've written it here.


Further, I was talking about the "result" while you're talking about the "process". I have met one FA, that's ONE, who has a lady who is fattening up, and he is not interested in participating in the "process" but LOVES the result.

I reviewed my post to see if it was confusing as I can sometimes be a bit ranty...

This sums it up:


> I get the sense that many of the FAs who claim to love fat women in one breath but can't even understand the arousal from a woman gaining more of the fat they claim to love is bunch of hogwash



Yup, I agree with myself.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never claimed to be an "FA" in the way the lot of you are using the term. If a "Fat admirer" is ALWAYS turned on by weight gain, then I am definitely NOT an FA. I am a man who thinks big women are sexy women. The poundage has never been an issue of mine. I can be just as attracted to a woman who is pudgy but not really fat as much as I can to a woman who is super sized. I'm not interested in numbers, my appreciation is more aesthetic than that.

Women are works of art. Thin women are not ugly by any means (unless they are anorexic/cocaine addict skinny), they are more like a style of art that doesn't catch my eye. I can appreciate the beauty without being moved by it. As for larger ladies, it's not about "fat." It's about the artistry of the bigger form. That's what I love.

And one other thing. If you still think I'm full of bullshit, that's your problem. Not mine.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

Russ2d said:


> Actually what I said was that they claim to not even understand why... and to that I said and say hogwash. You're reading too much into my post or I didn't word it well... but I maintain that SOME FAs play the political game around here



Maybe some do play a political game, but leave me out of your fantasies. I'm married, bub. I don't need anyone's approval.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've never claimed to be an "FA" in the way the lot of you are using the term. If a "Fat admirer" is ALWAYS turned on by weight gain, then I am definitely NOT an FA. I am a man who thinks big women are sexy women. The poundage has never been an issue of mine. I can be just as attracted to a woman who is pudgy but not really fat as much as I can to a woman who is super sized. I'm not interested in numbers, my appreciation is more aesthetic than that.
> 
> Women are works of art. Thin women are not ugly by any means (unless they are anorexic/cocaine addict skinny), they are more like a style of art that doesn't catch my eye. I can appreciate the beauty without being moved by it. As for larger ladies, it's not about "fat." It's about the artistry of the bigger form. That's what I love.
> 
> And one other thing. If you still think I'm full of bullshit, that's your problem. Not mine.



Thanks for the more thorough explanation Dromond.

I think the difference in FAs I've been trying to figure out is based on how much of their love of the larger form is a case of aesthetics and how much of it is a case of pure sexual desire. I think the FAs who are of the more-more-bigger-fatter-softer kind would tend to have a very strong, "non-traditional" sexual factor, whereas the FAs I've talked to who profess liking just about every size have a more "traditional" sexual component but have 'excellent taste' aesthetically.

This conclusion is troubling in some subtle ways to me, though.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Thanks for the more thorough explanation Dromond.
> 
> I think the difference in FAs I've been trying to figure out is based on how much of their love of the larger form is a case of aesthetics and how much of it is a case of pure sexual desire. I think the FAs who are of the more-more-bigger-fatter-softer kind would tend to have a very strong, "non-traditional" sexual factor, whereas the FAs I've talked to who profess liking just about every size have a more "traditional" sexual component but have 'excellent taste' aesthetically.
> 
> *This conclusion is troubling in some subtle ways to me, though.*



You are talking about the difference between "attraction" and "fetish," which is at the core of my inability to understand why weight gain would be erotic.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep, that's the biggie, here.

The conclusion isn't the troubling thing, it's the applications that get to me.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Yep, that's the biggie, here.
> 
> The conclusion isn't the troubling thing, it's the applications that get to me.



I was really hoping someone would talk seriously to me about this issue, thank you for stepping up. What do you mean by saying, "it's the applications that get to me?" I'm truly interested.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I am firmly in the fetish-FA camp. My experiences thus far have shown that most women are either wholly unprepared for or are completely incompatible with this kind of FA and all that comes with him. It feels like most fat women simply don't want to be lusted after the way I instinctually do. What then? Do I love this kind of woman as if she were thin or normal-sized? It'd be an awkward, forced thing, then. I am an FA; I love fat women; To fake normal (non-fat) sex would be disingenuous. 

And then you've got the FA stereotypes if they've heard about them. The feeder crap, the "lose weight and they'll leave you" crap, the assumption that we FAs are completely full of shit and are just going after fat women because they're easy/vulnerable/have big tits or what have you. Ever been in a relationship where you're somehow the bad guy by association with her fat? Great feeling.

It's crap like this that makes me think that the only good fit for FAs of my type are those who honestly share the exact same fetishes. I remember talking to an FFA in-depth about FA-ness and it was wonderful to have that kind understanding on the topic at even an acquaintance level! However, looking around the internet and seeing the numbers and running the math paint a grim picture...TONS and TONS of guys like me, and how many women are there out there that embrace and partake in this same love of their fat form? I see it on the Paysites but in the real-world...not so much.

Seeing as how few fat women there are into the fetishy side of fat-land, the numbers look grim. Assuming all else equal, why would the average fat woman EVER choose a fetish-FA over an aesthetics-FA?

I just feel like a freak sometimes, even though I know there's thousands of guys who are pretty similar to me in this way. I dunno.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> *snip* *If there was ever a needle in a haystack it's an FA who is nuts about supersize women who isn't turned on at the thought of weight gain.*



My husband is an FA. He's not into me gaining and doesn't give a damn about the numbers on the scale.

So yeah..I guess I found the needle.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 3, 2010)

and what about the feeders who don't like fat women?


----------



## Christov (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> and what about the feeders who don't like fat women?


These cease to exist because of a metaphysical crisis that erases them on a physical and conceptual basis.


... What were we talking about again?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> So you're saying that with before/after photos of a gaining woman you wouldn't immediately be more interested in the "after" photo?
> 
> *---(moving now to more general thoughts about this thread below)---*
> 
> ...




I don't see anything wrong with not being into it.

It was never a big issue to me. At the most I was into the whole before/after photos when I first experimented with the concept, but it wasn't an automatic yes to the after back then (And it surely isn't now [A]), and it was just never a priority. Whether it's just encouragement or physical action: I just never felt it was right (*For me*) to ever engage in that, and I do not think that all women look best bigger. (Biggest, smallest.. Pretty much in any direction)

My comparison would be a group of people who are interested in large boobs. You'd have one camp that's all about nature (Me), whilst another is about expansion (Constant or not), and the middle ground. There's of course nothing wrong with any, but they are of course different. 

I don't agree that bigger is always better. It's always been about appreciating women the way they are, and as I've said before: That's arguably one of the strongest forces behind going down this road.

I'll tell you how my romantic interest have gone in the last few years as far as size.

2005 - My then girlfriend: 5'5", and at the most? 250 lbs.
2006 - The girl I liked that I worked with was the same height ,and was lighter. She's about 190.
2007 - A thin coworker peaked my interest.
2008 - A thin person as well as a 5'4" 300 lb girl peaked my interest
2009 - Had interest in someone that is 5'4" and 400.
Moved on to someone 5'2" and 220.
Met someone else later in the year: 5'6" and 250.
That fell through.
And now in 2010 I'm with my current girlfriend, who is 5'5", and a size 22 (I don't know the numbers [Nor really care... These are all estimates lol]... I would say 260-300ish?)

(BTW I'm not a playa... 80% of these did not work out/happen lol)



I just want you to know that it really isn't that illogical, and I mean since I'm interested in thin women and big women: Does that mean you can't fathom me not being into weight loss too? What if I told you I didn't push or show interest in weight changes? Hmm? :happy:

I can accept changes, but I'm "Not Into" them.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> and what about the feeders who don't like fat women?



Zat is correcto.


----------



## Dromond (Jun 3, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Well, I am firmly in the fetish-FA camp. My experiences thus far have shown that most women are either wholly unprepared for or are completely incompatible with this kind of FA and all that comes with him. It feels like most fat women simply don't want to be lusted after the way I instinctually do. What then? Do I love this kind of woman as if she were thin or normal-sized? It'd be an awkward, forced thing, then. I am an FA; I love fat women; To fake normal (non-fat) sex would be disingenuous.
> 
> And then you've got the FA stereotypes if they've heard about them. The feeder crap, the "lose weight and they'll leave you" crap, *the assumption that we FAs are completely full of shit and are just going after fat women because they're easy/vulnerable/have big tits or what have you. Ever been in a relationship where you're somehow the bad guy by association with her fat? Great feeling.*
> 
> ...



Wow. Your post is an eye opener to me. I have faced some of the issues you mention. The part I've bolded in your post, well, been there and done that. I don't imagine there is a man who loves big women (for whatever reason) who hasn't.

I don't know what to tell you, but I can see where a woman would think you'd be objectifying her fat. Whether you actually are or not, I wouldn't know. Women (men also for that matter) want to be loved as a whole person, not as a carrier for whatever trips someones trigger.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I don't know what to tell you, but I can see where a woman would think you'd be objectifying her fat. Whether you actually are or not, I wouldn't know. Women (men also for that matter) want to be loved as a whole person, not as a carrier for whatever trips someones trigger.



I always do first things first. I wouldn't be getting to that point without being interested in the whole person. In fact, I don't think I could even force myself to. It'd be a little unnatural for me.



Jon Blaze said:


> I don't see anything wrong with not being into it.


And I would agree. I just am curious on the thoughts and feelings behind it, and your post helped quite a bit. Thanks!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 4, 2010)

lots of FAs don't give a shit about weightgain


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I've never claimed to be an "FA" in the way the lot of you are using the term. If a "Fat admirer" is ALWAYS turned on by weight gain, then I am definitely NOT an FA. I am a man who thinks big women are sexy women. The poundage has never been an issue of mine. I can be just as attracted to a woman who is pudgy but not really fat as much as I can to a woman who is super sized. I'm not interested in numbers, my appreciation is more aesthetic than that.
> 
> Women are works of art. Thin women are not ugly by any means (unless they are anorexic/cocaine addict skinny), they are more like a style of art that doesn't catch my eye. I can appreciate the beauty without being moved by it. As for larger ladies, it's not about "fat." It's about the artistry of the bigger form. That's what I love.



Excellent post. I understand where you are coming from now. I experience being an FA differently than you, and I can see why you might want to distance yourself from the term as it is often defined here.



The Orange Mage said:


> Well, I am firmly in the fetish-FA camp. My experiences thus far have shown that most women are either wholly unprepared for or are completely incompatible with this kind of FA and all that comes with him. It feels like most fat women simply don't want to be lusted after the way I instinctually do. What then? Do I love this kind of woman as if she were thin or normal-sized? It'd be an awkward, forced thing, then. I am an FA; I love fat women; To fake normal (non-fat) sex would be disingenuous.
> 
> And then you've got the FA stereotypes if they've heard about them. The feeder crap, the "lose weight and they'll leave you" crap, the assumption that we FAs are completely full of shit and are just going after fat women because they're easy/vulnerable/have big tits or what have you. Ever been in a relationship where you're somehow the bad guy by association with her fat? Great feeling.
> 
> ...



Orange Mage, I'm right there with ya. Or at least I was, and now I'm here to tell you that the kind of woman you're looking for does exist.
My girlfriend is an SSBBW who doesn't share my weight gain fantasy/fetish but also doesn't want to be treated as a thin woman during sex. I can trace her stretch-marked hips with my fingers and it's a turn on for her rather than a turn off. There are other things we do during sex that are not a turn on for her, but she knows they are for me (and vice versa, for that matter).

I will say that since I began a honest loving, relationship with an SSBBW, I have fantasized less about weight gain than I did when I was single or when dating a 200 lb girl back in college. It's still a part of my sexuality and that won't change, but I fantasize less about my girlfriend gaining weight than I did with my ex. For me the fantasy of a weight gain is enough, I don't need my supersize partner to gain any more weight than she already has in her life. I don't know if other FAs feel the same way, but that's how it is for me.

I do know that there are other women out there who don't carry negative stereotypes about FAs and don't have weight gain fantasies but who nevertheless prefer "fetish FAs" over "aesthetic FAs." There is a larger pool of women out there than you may think. I know several of them, and some are even single!

So don't give up hope, there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not interested in weight gain to the point of immobility. I know some people on the site are into it, and I'm not denigrating it, but I'm just not interested in that.

Some weight gain, however, is arousing. I remember that one of my first boyfriends had some problems with depression. He was already a little bit chubby, and one time, he told me that due to his depression, he had gained about 80 pounds in a very short span of time. I didn't understand why at the time because I hated the fact that he was hurting so much, but his story always intrigued me.


----------



## mediaboy (Jun 5, 2010)

Only if the other person is into it.


----------



## the hanging belly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes it's arousing on me and on others, but I wonder whether its the best thing health wise (which doens't make it any less arousing, perhaps just less practical)


----------



## kioewen (Jun 6, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> I have talked with FAs on the internet who can tell me with a straight face that they are simply not attracted to women who are ANY bigger than what _I_ would personally call a small, even borderline BBW, and this just plain _fascinates_ me.



It raises the question of definitions. I've seen the phenomenon that you describe, and what puzzles me about it is what prompts those guys to self-identify as FAs in the first place, since they're really_ not._

I suppose it's a case of accepting modern media culture's warped ideas of what is "fat." It would be like a heterosexual guy working in the fashion industry who considered himself an "FA" because he preferred* size-4* models to the size 0s and 2s, because he considered the size 4s are _oh-so-luscious and decadently full,_ or something like that. Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

Yea, only if it is intentional. 


Big girls are just so much better, and I love seeing pictures of fat girls in clothes that don't fit anymore.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 8, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> You can read, can'tcha?  Just curious to see if we're a majority or a minority here.
> 
> Since we love definitions around here, I'll say this: the term "weight gain" includes encouraged, intentional or unintentional weight gain; any kind at all.
> 
> p.s. I'm not asking if weight gain ONLY turns you on. personally, for me, it'd be a bit odd to enjoy weight gain but not the end result of such, but if you feel that way, your answer to the poll would of course be yes.



Weight gain doesn't really arouse me. I think that I just prefer a big woman. I find them much curvier and sexier than thin or skinny figured women.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Sep 8, 2010)

rickydaniels said:


> Weight gain doesn't really arouse me. I think that I just prefer a big woman. I find them much curvier and sexier than thin or skinny figured women.



Yes, however I would have to add that I find weight adding on to an already thick and or curvy woman is quite sexy, and therefore arousing this is the case with myself. Think POWER


----------



## Big_Willy_D50 (Sep 8, 2010)

For me... weight gain is sexy. I love fat women. You need something to hang on to. My wife is fat and I wouldn't feel right around a skinny woman. Fatter is sexier.


----------



## Blockierer (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not into weight gain. I love my supersized wife  *lol*


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm an SSBBW and I've met plenty of FA's not interested in me gaining which is good because I'm not particularly interested in it either but I do thoroughly enjoy foodplay. And yes, I have met quite a few who are interested in feeding me with the goal of weight gain but that's just not for me. 

However I do find weight gain on a male partner arousing, but only if he's into it himself. For some reason I have no interest in it if he isn't curious. 

It really depends on the individual.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> It really depends on the individual.



Thumbs up for this. Just what I mean too.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 8, 2010)

I voted, so I'll comment. Weight gain on me: arousing. Weight gain on other women: can be arousing. Weight gain on men: doesn't usually do much for me, though there are guys who do just look better at larger/increasing weights.


And then this:



The Orange Mage said:


> It feels like most fat women simply don't want to be lusted after the way I instinctually do. What then? Do I love this kind of woman as if she were thin or normal-sized? It'd be an awkward, forced thing, then. I am an FA; I love fat women; To fake normal (non-fat) sex would be disingenuous.



*Heartrending* and not just because I happen to think the world of the the poster. It's just tremendously sad: not the least because I know how the other side of the situation feels. I know that I've been with people who cared about me and were even attracted to me, but only IN SPITE of my weight. And in the moments where intimacy or sex were involved, I felt like I had to fake my way through thin/skinny sex and I really don't know how to do it: so in the end it just felt fake, cheap, ridiculous, and unsatisfying. Frankly, it just felt all wrong.

It isn't that I only want to be seen for my weight/fat. It isn't that I want to be dismissed as just a belly with legs; in fact, I hate that. But my weight and fat are rather large parts of who and what I am--and to deny it or to try to avoid it or work around it is...impossible and makes me out to be nothing more than a failure because it is so impossible. That's an awful way to feel as a lover--let me just tell you. 

I have admitted to being a feedee, so it's no surprise that I'm lodged pretty well in the "fetish" camp, but I don't require my partners to be fetishists, it just seems that the guys who are fetishists are the ones who fully appreciate everything about what it means to be my size, to be my shape, to just plain be with a fat lover, because they've generally given a LOT of thought to how someone gets that way.

----
ps: I've met "feeders" (of women) who don't like fat women.


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm an SSBBW and I've met plenty of FA's not interested in me gaining which is good because I'm not particularly interested in it either but I do thoroughly enjoy foodplay. And yes, I have met quite a few who are interested in feeding me with the goal of weight gain but that's just not for me.
> 
> However I do find weight gain on a male partner arousing, but only if he's into it himself. For some reason I have no interest in it if he isn't curious.
> 
> It really depends on the individual.



Good point, it can really only be great if both partners 
are into it and that goes for more than just WG, IMHO.


----------



## arkanoid (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes, it is!


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Duniwin said:


> I will say that since I began a honest loving, relationship with an SSBBW, I have fantasized less about weight gain than I did when I was single or when dating a 200 lb girl back in college. It's still a part of my sexuality and that won't change, but I fantasize less about my girlfriend gaining weight than I did with my ex. For me the fantasy of a weight gain is enough, I don't need my supersize partner to gain any more weight than she already has in her life. I don't know if other FAs feel the same way, but that's how it is for me.



I agree with you here! I've always fantasized about my past gf's gaining weight but I think if they were a ssbbw in the 400lbs-450lbs area lets say, I would be most happy with that and I probably wouldn't fantasize about it as much as I do if I was with a girl that was 250 or 300lbs.


----------



## StickMan (Sep 10, 2010)

I do find a girl gaining weight to be...interesting (We'll call it that for now ) Part of it is probably that it's so rare. Even among bigger girls that I know are ok with their weight, very few of them are interested in getting any bigger. But it's definitely a turn-on, whether intentional on her part or not.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 10, 2010)

The idea of a feeder who doesn't like fat women makes my brain hurt.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 11, 2010)

Dromond said:


> The idea of a feeder who doesn't like fat women makes my brain hurt.



I've met a few feeders who don't like fat women too so it's not altogether rare unfortunately.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 11, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've met a few feeders who don't like fat women too so it's not altogether rare unfortunately.



I don't think it's that rare either.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

My paternal grandmother was a feeder and she hated fat people. Ironically she had several fat children and many many fat grandchildren and made life a living hell for them, the whole time encouraging them to eat up, eat up and then berating them for being fat and having healthy appetites.

Thankfully my own mother (a BBW) kept us kids as far from her as much as possible and never spoke negatively about our size or eating habits. And both she and my dad cooked and taught us all to cook well and that the height of hospitality was in fact to serve those you know and love a good meal, so feeding is most definitely in my blood at least three generations minimum. 

We never had much money but there was always a place at the table for everyone.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've met a few feeders who don't like fat women too so it's not altogether rare unfortunately.


It's a contradiction! How can people have such a fundamental cognitive dissonance and not have an aneurysm?


----------



## Dromond (Sep 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My paternal grandmother was a feeder and she hated fat people. Ironically she had several fat children and many many fat grandchildren and made life a living hell for them, the whole time encouraging them to eat up, eat up and then berating them for being fat and having healthy appetites.
> 
> Thankfully my own mother (a BBW) kept us kids as far from her as much as possible and never spoke negatively about our size or eating habits. And both she and my dad cooked and taught us all to cook well and that the height of hospitality was in fact to serve those you know and love a good meal, so feeding is most definitely in my blood at least three generations minimum.
> 
> We never had much money but there was always a place at the table for everyone.



If that's the case, then Sicilians are an entire society of feeders.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

Italians and by some accounts, Jews too.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 11, 2010)

Wagimawr said:


> You can read, can'tcha?  Just curious to see if we're a majority or a minority here.
> 
> Since we love definitions around here, I'll say this: the term "weight gain" includes encouraged, intentional or unintentional weight gain; any kind at all.
> 
> p.s. I'm not asking if weight gain ONLY turns you on. personally, for me, it'd be a bit odd to enjoy weight gain but not the end result of such, but if you feel that way, your answer to the poll would of course be yes.



I enjoy it on girls, of course. I've worked with a young lady, for the past 5 years or so, who started out as a short and curvy girl...then, thanks to a Freshman 15 in college-which soon became about 30 pounds thanks to lots of partying, she's now a very cute and very chunky gal with curves all over the place.

So, yes, I do find it arousing on girls.


----------

